

Why Anti-Elite Era? - yan
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2010/01/why-anti-elite-era.html

======
tokenadult
"Possible explanations:

". . . .

"2. US elites have over-played their hand, asking too much.

". . . ."

Explanation 2 sounds about right to me.

